

Ask HN: How to prepare for Tech Interviews? - BlackLamb

Hello HN, I&#x27;m a CS Major. TBH I&#x27;m not comfortable with Algorithms and Data Structures, I looking to the refresh my knowledge. Any recommendations for Books or Websites where I can refresh CS concepts?
======
perdhapley
I am making a post: and that post, is that you should check out this github
repository ([https://github.com/cassidoo/getting-a-
gig](https://github.com/cassidoo/getting-a-gig)). This is a repository and it
was made by a developer, and that developer is a woman who documents how she
received 10 offers.

------
oneJob
Go on informational, throw-away interviews. That and do something like
[https://leetcode.com/](https://leetcode.com/)

No secret sauce here. Just need practice.

------
kelukelugames
[http://kelukelu.me/interview/prep.html](http://kelukelu.me/interview/prep.html)

